# All Finished with Visual Mods!



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Are those fogs the yellow film or a different bulb?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

and now? coilovers. slam the *SPARKLES *out of it!!


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Are those fogs the yellow film or a different bulb?


That it just film, i feel like it looks fine without the bulbs.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> and now? coilovers. slam the *SPARKLES *out of it!!


I wish!! I don't have near enough money for coil overs


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

magicman said:


> That it just film, i feel like it looks fine without the bulbs.


Cool I dig it!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

magicman said:


> Hey guys this past week i completely finished all of my visual mods, heres some picture of my cruze. My next mod is going to be the K&N intake. Let me know what you think of my cruze, thanks.


Well done man, looks great!



pntballer925 said:


> and now? coilovers. slam the F**K out of it!!


I can get excited about modding as much as the next person, but I think we could do without the f-bomb being used. Take it easy.. I suggest editing that post before someone does it for you and possibly issues you a warning.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

HAHA dudEEE!!! I just added Vortex Generators last week on my murdered out cruze! and i also have yellow fog lights! great minds think alike  Lovin the setup!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

magicman said:


> That it just film, i feel like it looks fine without the bulbs.


Hey can that film melt??


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Starchy said:


> HAHA dudEEE!!! I just added Vortex Generators last week on my murdered out cruze! and i also have yellow fog lights! great minds think alike  Lovin the setup!


Nice!!!!! Post a picture!


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Hey can that film melt??


Well im not really sure, i've had it on a week and it looks fine to me. I know when i put it on i used a hair dryer with a very hot temp and it didn't melt. Dont take mmy word but they should be fine.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

ok thanx I'll try it out!!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Heyyy man looks good


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

murica said:


> Anyone else find any other cool mods for the interior?


Instead of posting the same thing on 5 different message boards, start a thread?


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice Man, KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) looks good


----------

